# Lyft Mentor Session Tips



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Here are a some tips for preparing for your Lyft Mentor session:


Make sure your car is as clean as possible. Trunk or cargo area should be empty and clean too. Your Mentor will be photographing your car for your Lyft profile.

Self inspect your car. Check to make sure all lights are working as well as your wipers, heater, air conditioner etc. Make sure your tires pass the penny test. Place a penny head first into the tread of each tire. You should not be able to see the top of Washington's head or your tires are too worn. Make sure that all of your doors operate properly including locks and windows. Check that all seat belts work properly. All glass should be in good condition without any cracks or dings that have not been repaired.

Dress casual but neat and clean. Be yourself, but look your best. Your Mentor will be taking your photograph for your Lyft profile.

Be sure to bring the car you registered with for Lyft for your session. Make sure you bring your drivers license and current insurance card. Everything needs to match up as far as your name, plate numbers, expiration dates etc.
Have your phone mounted in a holder in your car. You will be taking a practice Lyft ride and will need to go through all of the procedures of a normal ride including using the navigation on your phone.
Relax, smile a lot and ask a lot of questions to try to get as much out of the session as possible. 

Good luck with your Mentor sessions and Happy Lyfting my friends.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

I just signed up. Going to take my practice drive either tomorrow morning or friday morning. You just answered many of my questions and saved me a post. I have a client at work who told me that in the end lyft would win vs uber. I laughed. It seems plausible now. Even though lyft just made rides 30% cheaper, at least you can receive tips. And being social is encouraged unlike in Uber where riders usually find you creepy and give you a 3 for trying to converse.


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

LookyLou pretty much summed it up. One thing that happened with me in addition to the above was that I was asked a couple of questions like "why do you want to drive for Lyft?" Blah Blah Blah... I pretty much spouted whatever was in my head at the time. 

As for being social, it's been pretty much 50-50 for me... I've had a few riders who sit up front and talk. The rest actually sit in the back and don't say much. I don't care one way or another, actually, and generally say a few things when they get in, and if they keep talking so do I; if not, I just pipe down and get to the destination as fast as possible.


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh, and despite the haranguing, I've never fist-bumped anyone (nor have they initiated it), and there's no mustache (granted I've yet to hit the magical 30 rides). Even when I do, I'm planning on making a small square mustache icon similar to the Uber U I throw on the dash when I approach a pickup. People seem to expect the mustache, but are relieved when they don't actually have to crawl into a car with that thing on...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Westerly said:


> Oh, and despite the haranguing, I've never fist-bumped anyone (nor have they initiated it), and there's no mustache (granted I've yet to hit the magical 30 rides). Even when I do, I'm planning on making a small square mustache icon similar to the Uber U I throw on the dash when I approach a pickup. People seem to expect the mustache, but are relieved when they don't actually have to crawl into a car with that thing on...


You will be getting the small stuffed Cuddlestache in your welcome kit instead of the big Carstache which has now been discontinued. You can just throw the Cuddlestache up on the dash for pickups and take it down easily when needed.


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks LookyLou... that should work well. People actually seem to be hunting for the stache when I get to the pickup, so that will help.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Place a penny head first into the tread of each tire. You should not be able to see the top of Washington's head or your tires are too worn.


Great advice Lou. But you will never see Washington's head on a penny!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Great advice Lou. But you will never see Washington's head on a penny!


Sorry. Meant Lincoln. hehe 

Or should I just say. That dudes head on a penny.


----------



## Nugasaki (Mar 30, 2015)

I've got a little dent in my rear fender cover. Will this sort of thing disqualify me?


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Nugasaki said:


> I've got a little dent in my rear fender cover. Will this sort of thing disqualify me?


Is it too obvious? And It depends on the mentor. Just make sure its clean in and out and smells good. Then you probably wont disqualify.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

My mentor was very nice she actually worked for the company not just a driver, just be friendly and know the area you are driving in and of course clean car and all your paperwork.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Good advice, though so many prospective drivers I've encountered seem so ill-prepared, I wonder if they read anything at all before or after signing up. Many definitely have NOT watched the training videos, and it leaves me to to try and explain the whole system to them.

I get a lot of mentor requests which seem to be automatically generated by their app (or just a result of them poking around and trying to go into drive mode), because they ignore my welcome ride requests and phone calls. When I do get through, they are rarely ready to go, and I end up waiting an excessive amount of time. Sometimes I allow them to schedule with me later on, but they almost inevitably flake out.

I enjoy doing mentor sessions, and would do a lot more if I could...the system could use a few tweaks, though.


----------

